# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  New Cateran Society Website

## Chris Thompson

Announcing the Cateran Society's new Word Press website:

http://cateransociety.wordpress.com/

This site is the new online home of the Cateran Society, replacing our old Google site. You can find contact info for our branch schools here:

http://cateransociety.wordpress.com/about/

If you're interested in Highland broadsword but not near any of our branch schools, you can join our online Apprenticeship Program. We have a new PDF training guide with video links to dozens of training videos available only to members. Although this content is exclusive to members of the Cateran Society Broadsword Academy, it is all free of charge. Contact Christopher Scott Thompson at gilbride100@hotmail.com for more information. 

Of course, we will continue to provide plenty of free publicly available content too!

----------


## Mark McMorrow

Thanks for the heads-up, Chris!  Site looks good!

----------

